# PXE Booting Across VPN



## swain90 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could help with this query i have. Me and a friend are running our own network across the Internet using VPN. The network is meshed. My friend at the other end is the Domain Controler of our network. I am currently a subdomain and a domain controler of my own department of the domain. So far i am able to PXE boot from my server at my end. After i was successful with pxe booting from here we changed the DHCP information to his servers IP and what file to find.

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o26/swain90/pxe.jpg
{This is the screen in which the computer is stuck on}
http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o26/swain90/?action=view&current=DHCP.jpg
{DHCP Setup for computer to boot from my friends server}


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you are trying to get a ip address on his network from your network? You cant do that.

You need to get a dhcp address from your network. I also dont think you can pxe over a vpn .. and if you could it would take forever unles sit was a small image.

What is your goal?


----------



## nexus21 (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually, what you are trying to do is DHCP over VPN. I know that sonicwall has this feature if you configure your friend's server as the central gateway and specify that your network gets his IPs from the server on the other side of the VPN. Then, you would get a PXE info from the DHCP server on the other end. But this also means that you're going to spend a long time getting your images down to the remote PC if this what you're trying to do in the end.
Hope this helps,


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, you could setup a dhcp relay server, but that would not help him. It sounds like he wants to dhcp an address to the remote network.

Change your pxe file to a ip address not a \\name


----------

